
Is Docker Swarm Really Ready for Production? - emmetogrady
https://blog.nimbleci.com/2016/12/01/is-docker-swarm-really-ready-for-production/
======
emmetogrady
This post tries to dispel any belief that docker swarm is not production-ready
:P

